# drywall compared to cement board on garage ceiling



## Goob (Apr 2, 2011)

I have 1/8 inch cement baord on my ceiling in the garage and need to pass a fire inspection. Is this enough or do i need to hang 5/8 lid on top of it?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't answer your question, though I suspect my guess would be correct. Are you sure what's up there is cement board? That's awfully thin.


----------



## MarkusAIC (Apr 4, 2011)

Whether it would pass inspection would depend on what Code you are under and if the garage is attached or not. Also if the wall to the house above the ceiling has proper fire separation or not.
I also doubt it is cement board. That would be a very odd install.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! As said, check with your local B.D. or Fire Marshal. Here is the basics, pp4; http://www.codecheck.com/cc/images/CC5thEdSample.pdf

Gary


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

our code in ohio is 3/4 sheetrock on ceilings and party walls fire tape 
fire tape is just makeing sure that every gap is coverd with mud and tape so no air can pass thru
some places mostly apartment or commercial will have you double up your party walls 
i also doubt that you have concrete board on ceiling but this may have been a feeble attempt from a ill advised diy er i hope this helped


----------

